# Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.



## Pjmcgyver (17 Mars 2019)

Bonjour, 

Alors que je souhaite remettre Windows 10sur mon mac pour un besoin professionnel, le problème est le même qu'il y a quelques temps et ce message réapparaît ...
*"Ce disque de démarrage ne peut pas être partitionné car l’espace y est insuffisant.
Le disque doit comporter au moins 39 Go d’espace libre."
*
Alors qu'évidemment j'ai 100G de disponible..

Voila les différentes commandes que j'obtiens sur le terminal: 


```
Last login: Sun Mar 17 09:20:45 on ttys000
MBP-de-CIEUTAT:~ PJ$ diskutil list
/dev/disk0 (internal, physical):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      GUID_partition_scheme                        *251.0 GB   disk0
   1:                        EFI EFI                     209.7 MB   disk0s1
   2:                 Apple_APFS Container disk1         250.8 GB   disk0s2

/dev/disk1 (synthesized):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:      APFS Container Scheme -                      +250.8 GB   disk1
                                 Physical Store disk0s2
   1:                APFS Volume Macintosh HD            146.9 GB   disk1s1
   2:                APFS Volume Preboot                 45.2 MB    disk1s2
   3:                APFS Volume Recovery                517.0 MB   disk1s3
   4:                APFS Volume VM                      1.1 GB     disk1s4

/dev/disk4 (disk image):
   #:                       TYPE NAME                    SIZE       IDENTIFIER
   0:                            Boot Camp              +2.8 GB     disk4

MBP-de-CIEUTAT:~ PJ$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   147G   102G    59%  989147 9223372036853786660    0%   /
MBP-de-CIEUTAT:~ PJ$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-015900
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-025859
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-040140
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-045859
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-060314
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-065859
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-080211
```


Merci d'avance pour votre aide précieuse, bonne journée


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2019)

Bonjour *Pjmcgyver*

Il y a peut-être des *snapshots* : instantanés du volume de démarrage > qui retiennent à l'état occupé les blocs correspondant aux fichiers existants à l'instant T de leur prise - même si l'utiisateur en a supprimé des masses par la suite.

- or ces blocs verrouillés par les *snapshots* peuvent se ballader un peu partout dans l'espace du *Conteneur apfs* > par exemple il suffit qu'il y en ait une simple poignée en fin d'alignement de blocs correspondant à cet espace-disque. Alors => aucune bande continue d'espace libre ne peut se trouver constituée en bas d'espace de *Conteneur* - ce, par le mécanisme de clonage interne des fichiers des blocs mal placés => sur des blocs vacants situés en haut d'espace-disque > puisque les *snapshots* verrouillent comme occupés les blocs mal placés.​
- conséquence : tu pourrais avoir *220 Go* d'espace libre > cet espace pourrait ne pas être disponible pour un repartitionnement à cause de *snapshots*.​
Donc passe la commande :

```
tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
```


et poste le retour --> pour voir s'il existe des *snapshots*.


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2019)

Pjmcgyver a dit:


> Alors qu'évidemment j'ai 100G de disponible..


Eh bien, tu as une petite collection de snapshots...


Pjmcgyver a dit:


> MBP-de-CIEUTAT:~ PJ$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
> com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-015900
> com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-025859
> com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-040140
> ...


...qui sont les sauvegardes temporaires de Time Machine. Est-ce que tu utilises un disque dur USB pour Time Machine ? Si oui, je t'invite à le connecter pour faire les sauvegardes? du moins la dernière avant de faire le ménage.

*Edit :* grillé d'une seconde dans la validation de la réponse.


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2019)

Rafraîchis la page pour lire mon message édité : il m'avait échappé prématurément au postage.


----------



## Pjmcgyver (17 Mars 2019)

Merci de vos réponses, 

Non je n'utilise pas de DD externe ...


```
MBP-de-CIEUTAT:~ PJ$ tmutil listlocalsnapshots /
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-015900
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-025859
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-040140
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-045859
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-060314
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-065859
com.apple.TimeMachine.2019-03-17-080211
MBP-de-CIEUTAT:~ PJ$
```


----------



## Pjmcgyver (17 Mars 2019)

J'ai rafraichi mais je ne vois pas d'édit dans ton message :/


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2019)

Je n'avais même pas déroulé le tableau jusqu'au bout pour apercevoir la ilste des *snapshots* 

Voici la commande à passer (copier-coller) :

```
sudo tmutil thinlocalsnapshots / 99000000000000 4 ; say 'ENFIN TERMINÉ LA PURGE'
```


à validation > une demande de *password* s'affiche (commande *sudo*) --> tape ton mot-de-passe de session admin en aveugle - aucun caractère ne se montrant à la frappe - et revalide.

la commande supprime en lot les *snapshots* existants. Attends d'entendre une voix déclarer : "Enfin ! terminé la purge..." en signal de complétion

Redémarre une fois alors. De retour dans ta session > passe la commande :

```
df -H /
```


qui mesure l'occupation du volume démarré

Poste le tableau.


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2019)

Pjmcgyver a dit:


> J'ai rafraichi mais je ne vois pas d'édit dans ton message :/


Mais si, tu as bien exécuté la commande du Terminal dans ta réponse #5.


----------



## Pjmcgyver (17 Mars 2019)

Voici le résultat : 

```
MBP-de-CIEUTAT:~ PJ$ df -H /
Filesystem     Size   Used  Avail Capacity iused               ifree %iused  Mounted on
/dev/disk1s1   251G   139G   110G    56%  981637 9223372036853794170    0%   /
MBP-de-CIEUTAT:~ PJ$
```


----------



## Locke (17 Mars 2019)

Quand le ménage sera fait et pour être tranquille avec les snapshots, dans Préférences Système/Time Machine, tu désactiveras cette option...


----------



## macomaniac (17 Mars 2019)

Tu as un peu gagné d'espace libre > mais l'essentiel est que tu aies déverrouillé les blocs vacants de fichiers.

Tu peux relancer l'Assistant Bootcamp...


----------



## Pjmcgyver (17 Mars 2019)

Je viens de décocher la case, merci


----------



## Pjmcgyver (17 Mars 2019)

Merci beaucoup à vous 2, ça fonctionne ! 
Merci de votre réactivité et votre efficacité ..

Passez une bonne journée


----------

